# 2010-2011 outlooks



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Here you all go!!! 2 different winter predictions for 2010-2011 winter. Enjoy....

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp

http://www.neoweather.com/apps/foru...11-weather-forecast-2010-2011-winter-forecast


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

The first forecast is more credible!


----------

